# Moving to UK from the US, buy new bike before I go?



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I am planning on getting an Ultegra level road bike. I've been told that everything is more expensive in Europe than in the US. Is there truth to this?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Check the prices at some of the major UK webstores.

Chain Reaction Cycles | MTB | Road | TRI | Run
Wiggle | Cycle | Run | Swim | Tri-Sports & Bike Shop
Bikes and Bicycles Online from Evans Cycles | UK Online Bike Shop

Remember to set your location as UK because that affects what taxes you have to pay.

On the other side of the equation, shipping or transporting a bike has its costs too. Also, if you are importing things of some value, it is possible that Customs is interested too...


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

You could pick up a carbon Planet X with Ultegra groupset for a decent price here in the UK. 
I'd imagine that it would be easier than the hassle of buying in the US and shipping it across.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

GraemeTee said:


> You could pick up a carbon Planet X with Ultegra groupset for a decent price here in the UK.
> I'd imagine that it would be easier than the hassle of buying in the US and shipping it across.


Bike will be coming over with household goods. I have quite a few bikes I'm bringing with me. This is a planned purchase to upgrade from my 2006 Tarmac Sport. So, shipping "hassles" are not a factor as regardless of whether I purchase a new bike before or after arrival in UK, I will be shipping multiple bikes.


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

What I've more or less come to grips with is that everything will be the same price, just different units, regardless of where in the US/UK/EU I am. So if it was $1 back in the states, it will also be 1€ or £1 depending up where I am over here. There are a few things that are cheaper here, but not a whole lot.

General rule of thumb for bringing over household goods is that they need to have been in your ownership for 6months (varies by place, but it's generally in the ballpark). For cars, motorcycles and such, this will be checked when you go to register it, but for something like a bike, customs will only want documentation if they happen to look at it & then also happen to think it's completely brand new... so it's best if you take it for a quick ride before the movers start packing things.

Also keep in mind that your household goods will take a while to get here. I decided that a bike was one of the things I could not do without for two months & brought one over on the plane with me.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Buy in USA.
Many over this side of the pound, take advantage of business trips, to buy over there - I do that for instance.
The only thing to have in mind, is to buy "local" brands.

Ps- the savings on some frames, put the trip to USA free. Would you prefer to buy in Europe..... Or go to USA for the weekend and have a new bike, abd in the process buy clothes, tennis, and even some cosmetics for wife for much less than in Europe (on sales season)?


----------

